
Ask HN: What is the end game for cryptocurrency? - S_A_P
As crypto starts to enter the mainstream consciousness, Im curious what the killer app or utility crypto currency will provide? Aside from the theoretical, what is the end game of crypto? Is it just an elaborate digital pyramid scheme? Is there some near term utility that could be derived from crypto? Is this really just going to end up being a way to semi anonymously send payment for legal gray area goods and services? I see several barriers to widespread adoption:
1) Governments cannot universally agree how to treat it
2) Its still hugely volitile
3) It is able to be manipulated with both FUD and outright misinformation
4) probably a dozen other things.<p>I would like to hear objective discussion around this, and just curious what some of the better minds that lurk on HN have to think about this.
======
tboyd47
The end game for cryptocurrency has already been achieved, which is for
significant monetary value to be attached to it. That alone is a preposterous
idea that has nevertheless become a reality.

The question now is how much value? And that depends only on what the wealthy
people of the world decide to do. Do they keep it as a risky speculation game,
or a capital flight escape hatch? Or do they build it into the global economy
on a more permanent basis? Only time will tell.

